# Photos from Australia



## GDAD (Nov 19, 2014)

brisbane in queensland australia.




bondi beach: Sydney australia


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice GDAD, I like the Brisbane photo!


----------



## GDAD (Nov 19, 2014)

geelong in victoria australia


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2014)

Stunning, in more ways than one.  Beautiful.


----------



## Lyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Just super pics.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

Geelong was quite a light show!  Thank you!


----------

